
Reasons why humans won't be cloned - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/07/three-reasons-why-humans-wont-be-cloned/
======
ChrisGranger
This article uses something that is _not proven to exist_ —a soul—as evidence
that humans can't be cloned. One could replace the word "soul" with "unicorn"
here and make just as strong an argument.

------
zunzun
A clone is an identical twin born decades later, similar to having a frozen
IVF identical twin embryo thawed out and raised decades later (which is
currently possible).

